# Touristenfischereischein für Ungarn



## katfischfreak (16. Juni 2021)

Hallo in die Runde,
sofern die äußeren Bedingungen es zulassen wollen wir im August in Ungarn Urlaub machen.
Natürlich muß das Equipment mit. 
Bis zum letzten Urlaub in Ungarn  2017 reichte es den Personalausweis vorzulegen und man bekam die Angelkarte ausgehändigt.
Da ich nur sporadisch nach Ungarn fahre reicht mir der Touristenfischereischein für 90 Tage. Weiß jemand ob man ihn mit der Gebietsangelkarte zusammen bekommt oder ob man sich an Ämter oder Behörden wenden muß.

Grüße von Michael


----------



## XGASTX (26. Juni 2021)

Moin....normalerweise macht man ja den Test...kann dann den Touristenschein ausdrucken,wenn Test bestanden und darf dann mit einer Angel fischen.Den Schein kriegt man dann für 1x mal im Jahr für 90 Tage,mit seinen Daten online.....dann lieber den ungarischen Staatsfischerschein im Angelladen beantragen,deutscher Fischereischein wird zur Vorlage benötigt   ..1 Jahr gültig für kleines Geld......mit 2 Ruten fischen.
Seit diesem Jahr werden die Angelkarten aber meist online im Laden verkauft,ohne ungarischen Wohnsitz ein ganz schönes Procedere und das für jedes Gewässer das zu einem anderen Verein gehört von vorne...dann besser zu einer Tankstelle,Kneipe,Kiosk wo die Karten per Hand ausgestellt werden...da geht es ohne Probleme.
Am Plattensee oder Paylakes kein Plan.
Ich angel meist nur an 3 Gewässern im Nordosten und da geht es wenn man die ganze Anmelderei hinter sich hat ganz einfach.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## phirania (26. Juni 2021)

Aber ohne Regenbogenflagge gibt es keinen Schein....


----------



## Fiete04 (20. Mai 2022)

Ich fliege im Juli nach Ungarn und wollte an einen privaten Karpfensee angeln (Bezahlteich).
Reicht hier mein Deutscher Fischereischein und der Angelschein/Angelerlaubnis die ich vor Ort kaufe ?

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## XGASTX (20. Juni 2022)

Moin Thorsten,
mach den Touristenschein,ist am sichersten,mit viel Glück reicht der deutsche Schein,wenn es ein Bezahlteich ist kaufst du die Karte eh beim Besitzer,meist direkt am See, dort kann man dann mit 2 Ruten fischen,eine 3 geht manchmal mit Aufpreis.
War jetzt im Mai 3 Wochen in Ungarn,Karpfen läuft wie blöde,Festbleimontage, 2 Tigernüsse am Haar......passt.

Gruß
Jens

Falls Fragen sind,immer raus damit.


----------



## XGASTX (13. August 2022)

Hi Thorsten,
 wie lief es in Ungarn?Manche Seen sind dort ja komplett ausgetrocknet,die kleineren Flüsse führen extrem Niedrigwasser.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## XGASTX (6. November 2022)

Moin,
durch die hohen Satzkarpfenpreise steigen in Ungarn nächstes Jahr die Kartenpreise für viele Paylakes bis zu 80 %,im Schnitt kostete eine Tageskarte dieses Jahr 12 Euro(4800 Forint),2023 dann bis zu 22 Euro.
Grund sind die Futterkosten in den Karpfenzuchten,die Einkaufspreise müssen die Betreiber weitergeben.
Also wenn nächstes Jahr Ungarn als Angelziel auf der Liste steht,nicht wundern.
Das gilt nicht für freie Gewässer.

Gruß
Jens


----------

